# Ipod 80 bloqué en position hold



## verbatimvert (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Mon iPod est bloqué en position "hold" (c'est ce qui apparaît à l'écran) alors que le bouton en question est libre de mouvement.
Je ne peux donc ni l'utiliser, ni le connecter car il n'est pas reconnu par mon iMac !

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ? Je l'en remercie par avance.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

As-tu fait TOUTES les étapes de l'aide Apple ??  

"Si nos conseils de dépannage n'ont pas permis de résoudre votre problème, il se peut que votre iPod ait besoin d'être réparé. Avant d'envoyer votre iPod en réparation, nous vous conseillons d'essayer les opérations suivantes : 

"Si votre iPod est bloqué ou refuse de s'allumer, il se peut qu'il soit en pause ou en "attente". Faites basculer le bouton Hold en position « déverrouillé » et vérifiez l&#8217;écran. 
Si votre iPod est bloqué ou refuse de s'allumer, branchez-le et appuyez simultanément sur les boutons Menu et central pendant environ 10 secondes pour le réinitialiser. Il se peut que vous ayez à répéter cette étape. Ne vous inquiétez pas : le processus de réinitialisation n'affectera pas votre musique, vos fichiers de données ou vos préférences. 
Si votre iPod refuse de s'allumer, il se peut que la batterie soit déchargée.
Branchez-le, patientez un instant, rallumez-le et jetez un &#339;il à votre écran. 
Si vous disposez d'un iPod nano, iPod de cinquième génération, ou un iPod mini (deuxième génération), il peut s'écouler jusqu'à 30 minutes avant que la batterie soit suffisamment chargée pour que l'iPod s'allume est soit reconnu par l'ordinateur et par iTunes. 
Si votre iPod ne tient pas la charge et qu'il a plus d'un an, un changement de batterie s'impose certainement. Sélectionnez un pays et une langue ci-dessous, puis cliquez sur Continuer pour accéder à notre service de remplacement de batterie. "

Décharge-le complètement...et vois ce qu'il en advient.

Sinon, ne le démontes pas, amènes le voir ses copains chez in Apple Premium Reseller proche de chez toi ! 

En espérant que ça t'aide !


----------



## loic.laporte (28 Janvier 2012)

verbatimvert a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Mon iPod est bloqué en position "hold" (c'est ce qui apparaît à l'écran) alors que le bouton en question est libre de mouvement.
> Je ne peux donc ni l'utiliser, ni le connecter car il n'est pas reconnu par mon iMac !
> ...





As tu trouve une solution ?
J ai le meme probleme...


----------

